# Gonna start powerlifting next week



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

I want to start power lifting next week, I need a good routine.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2006)

I want a Ferrari.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 27, 2006)

I wanna kill someone


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

squat, bench, dead


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

ur a fucking tard. werent you the one who as crying about doing power cleans and smashing the bar into your quad lmao. all u need in bench, dead, squats, and heavy ass rows.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 27, 2006)

How do you smash the bar into your quad on power cleans? lol


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

here you go http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65175


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 27, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

I changed my mind ,I am going to stick to this:



Day 1 - Legs
Squats 1x(10,8,6,6,4)
Calf raises 3x10
Leg Curls 1x(12,10,8)
Leg Extensions 4x10

Day 2 - Chest
Bench 1x(10,8,8,6,6)
Incline DB Press 1x(10,8,8,8,6)
Decline 1x(10,8,8,6)
Dumbell Flies 2x12

Day 3 - Back
Deadlift 1x(10,8,8,8,6)
T-Bar Rows 1x(12,10,8,8,6)
Pullups 3x10
DB Rows 1x(10,10,8)


Military Press: 5x(12,10,8,8,6)
DB press : 4x(12,10,8,8)
DB Raises: 4x(12,10,10,8)
Skull Crushers 5x(12,10,10,8,8)
Behind the neck DB raises 4x(10,10,8,8)
Barbell Curls 5x(12,10,10,8,8)
DB Curls 4x(10,8,8,6)
Dips 3x(12,10,8)


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

your going to kill yourself.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I changed my mind ,I am going to stick to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn Kid, make it easy for yourself and learn. You have been registered to this board for quite sometime now...haven't you learnt anything? Your posts are junk. This workout sucks, too much volume and the movements are unbalanced. Create a good, solid, basic routine AND stick to it! No wonder you get so much stick, Nobody can help you if you can't help yourself!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I want to start power lifting next week, I need a good routine.


Lots of bicep isolation work son


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

This is the guy who made the workout:


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321978&d=1154397521
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=313379&d=1151370462


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> This is the guy who made the workout:
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321978&d=1154397521
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=313379&d=1151370462



So who gives a fuck! Just because he does it and looks good, you have to take it up! Neway, aside from his junk workouts, he probably has better genetics than you and a better diet! The things what count most!

Open your eyes and stop acting dumb, create your own simple routine and stick to it. Anything else doesn't matter!


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

kenwood said:


> your going to kill yourself.



Hey Kenwood happy birthday son!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> This is the guy who made the workout:
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321978&d=1154397521
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=313379&d=1151370462






Raz said:


> So who gives a fuck! Just because he does it and looks good, you have to take it up! Neway, aside from his junk workouts, he probably has better genetics than you and a better diet! The things what count most!
> 
> Open your eyes and stop acting dumb, create your own simple routine and stick to it. Anything else doesn't matter!



And he is using Steroids and probably GH as well, so you can't do what he does KEFE....that is if you are still natural.


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

Raz said:


> So who gives a fuck! Just because he does it and looks good, you have to take it up! Neway, aside from his junk workouts, he probably has better genetics than you and a better diet! The things what count most!
> 
> Open your eyes and stop acting dumb, create your own simple routine and stick to it. Anything else doesn't matter!



How do I make my own I bend over look in the mirror spot one and grab it out ma butt crackk?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> How do I make my own I bend over look in the mirror spot one and grab it out ma butt crackk?



if you read and understand the stickies, you will be able to make your own routine, smart ass


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> How do I make my own I bend over look in the mirror spot one and grab it out ma butt crackk?



WTF??? Read those damn stickies its all there for you!


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

mike456 said:


> if you read and understand the stickies, you will be able to make your own routine, smart ass



Thank-You, damn does Kefe go the same school as you? He must be in bottom sets if he does right! Are we all on a completely different wavelength than he his!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

He used creatine and protien shakes, and keeps a good diet.


----------



## Raz (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> He used creatine and protien shakes, and keeps a good diet.



And prolly keeps makin' money coz of dumb ass kids just like you!

...Besides P-Funk and Cowpimp look way buffer than this dude and their all natural why don't you take a tether from their books!


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> He used creatine and protien shakes, and keeps a good diet.



Kefe, his workout fucking sucks ass...

Workouts are great, programs are the best though.  Read the stickies.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> He used creatine GH, D-Bol, Test, EQ, Anadrol, Tren, Deca, Anavar, slin, and protien shakes, and keeps a good diet.


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

I am gonna see how the workout does for about a month or 2 then I will see about trying to make one.THat thing Cow-Pimp Made is just a bunch of words!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

He didnt sell me anything.He is a member on BB.com forums.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I am gonna see how the workout does for about a month or 2 then I will see about trying to make one.*THat thing Cow-Pimp Made is just a bunch of words!*


My God you are an Idiot


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

What if the routine works good for me?


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 27, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I changed my mind ,I am going to stick to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There kefe...those are just a few reasons why his workout is terrible...he is obviously on steroids.  If you try this workout..you forfeit your right to post on this site...because obviously you don't need our advice anyway.

Adding to that.  This is what I fucking hate about everyone dancing around saying "what works for me may not work for you" bullshit.  This is mostly an excuse for people to do dumbshit or ridiculous workouts.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> There kefe...those are just a few reasons why his workout is terrible...he is obviously on steroids.  If you try this workout..you forfeit your right to post on this site...because obviously you don't need our advice anyway.
> 
> Adding to that.  This is what I fucking hate about everyone dancing around saying "what works for me may not work for you" bullshit.  This is mostly an excuse for people to do dumbshit or ridiculous workouts.




I agree with you Griff, that many sets for Delts is retarded.

But why do you have to do dead on a leg day? Although legs are the primary movers of deads, they usually ROCK my back wayy more!  Squats should definately be on a leg day, but if I do deads on the same day, I'd be killed!!

MY split for the big 3 goes.

Chest/Tri  - Bench
Back/Bi  -  Deads
Legs  -  Squat

what do u think?


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

Son I said I am not gonna power lift!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> There kefe...those are just a few reasons why his workout is terrible...he is obviously on steroids.  If you try this workout..you forfeit your right to post on this site...because obviously you don't need our advice anyway.
> 
> Adding to that.  This is what I fucking hate about everyone dancing around saying "what works for me may not work for you" bullshit.  This is mostly an excuse for people to do dumbshit or ridiculous workouts.



There was originaly more back work but I Dont have the equipment for it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 27, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I agree with you Griff, that many sets for Delts is retarded.
> 
> But why do you have to do dead on a leg day? Although legs are the primary movers of deads, they usually ROCK my back wayy more!  Squats should definately be on a leg day, but if I do deads on the same day, I'd be killed!!
> 
> ...



When I think back I think lats/traps/posterior delts/biceps....or muscles that work together in a pulling fashion.  The erectors are part of the huge posterior chain IMO which are responsible for different movements.  And since they are responsible for different movements, I train them on different days.  First day is squats/SLDL's/lunges...Second day is Deads/Front Squats/Good Mornings.  

On my leg days (there are two of them for me.) One day I do lots of quads and a little hip/ham..the other I do lots of hip/hamstring work and a little quads...

You said it yourself...the legs are the primary movers in the lift. 

Some people do it on back day...I don't and I don't agree with it.  I suppose it is still somewhat up to personal preference.


----------



## John H. (Sep 7, 2006)

*KEEEP GOING Buddy!!*

Hi KEFE,

KEEP going with Weight Lifting/Bodybuilding. You are doing a damn good job. Look at what you have accomplished so far. Never stop! You have your whole life ahead of you - why not continue to make your health the very best it can be. Stay focused and stay dedicated. Get and keep the best Muscle you can - honestly earning it is key to honestly achieving what you are after and always pays you back bigtime Buddy. Do not worry about getting "big" just WORK to BE your VERY BEST OVERALL. You are doing a very fine job! And the Muscle you EARN is the very best gift a Man can give himself - and those that truly care about him!

Be proud, not prideful. You have every reason to be - you are doing great!

Take Care, John H.


----------

